# knotify4 blockiert /dev/dsp

## Erdie

Ich habe mir mal ein altes Spiel installiert, welches noch OSS nutzt. Der Sound funktionierte nicht und es lag daran, dass knotify4 das Device blockiert. Wenn man knotify4 killt geht es, bei jedem Systemsound wird der Zustand jedoch wiederhergestellt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie zu verhindern? Eigentlich sollte das ja nicht passieren. Ich nutze kde4 auf amd64 stable. Knotify gibt das device nicht mehr frei, wenn irgendwann ein sound abgespielt wird.

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du denn KDE und Phonon ohne (!) OSS-Unterstützung gebaut? Dann sollte es /dev/dsp eigentlich gar nicht verwenden. Das gleiche Problem kann aber immer noch auftreten, wenn ein Programm über ALSA und das nächste über die OSS-Emulation auf die Karte zugreift.

Ich bin bisher damit ganz gut gefahren, OSS auch aus dem Kernel ganz zu entfernen und die wenigen Anwendungen, die nur OSS verwenden, mit media-libs/alsa-oss zur Zusammenarbeit zu überreden.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe die OSS Emulation im kernel, von media-libs/alsa-oss wußte ich noch gar nix. Wenn das besser geht, werde ich es versuchen, danke.

EDIT: alsa-oss ist bei mir auch installiert. Kann ich demach die OSS Kompatibilität aus dem kernel entfernen?

----------

## mrsteven

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> EDIT: alsa-oss ist bei mir auch installiert. Kann ich demach die OSS Kompatibilität aus dem kernel entfernen?

 

Kommt darauf an: Wenn sich deine OSS-Anwendungen mit aoss <programm> starten lassen und vernünftig laufen, dann brauchst du die OSS-Emulation im Kernel nicht, da aoss die OSS-Aufrufe in ALSA-Aufrufe umbiegt.

----------

## Erdie

aoss funktioniert auch nicht. Es kommt die Meldung /dev/(sound)/dsp busy, ich werde jetzt einfach knotify4 killen bevor ich ut2003 starte. So funktionierts, wenn auch umständlich.

----------

## musv

Nun ja, du könntest auch gleich zu OSS4 wechseln. Damit würde dann nichts mehr blockieren. Allerdings handelst du Dir dann ein paar Nachteile ein:

Xulrunner und Firefox müssen gepatched werden

Skype stellt keine OSS-Version mehr zur Verfügung. Letzte funktionierende Version ist 2.0.0.72

VMWare hat den OSS-Support rausgenommen.

Sofern du damit leben kannst, dürfte OSS das tun, was du willst.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm. ob alsa oder oss ist hier vermutlich nicht das Problem..

Ich hab es hier grad mal auf einem Desktop PC in dem eine Soundkarte steckt welche Hardwaremixing unterstützt getestet, und damit lassen sich auch problemlos mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig nutzen. Zum beispiel gehen hier Amarok und ut2003 auch gleichzeitig (wenn es dein sein muss ;) )

Wenn eine Soundkarte ohne Hardwaremixing genutzt wird würde ich mit dmix und einer  passenden .asoundrc versuchen es hinzubekommen.

----------

## mrsteven

Es ist sowieso relativ schade, dass Linux hier mit ALSA einen Sonderweg geht, denn unter anderen Unix(ähnlichen) Systemen ist OSS Standard. Gut, man kann die OSS-Emulation benutzen, allerdings unterstützt diese dann wieder kein Software-Mixing.

ALSA alleine funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren problemlos, deswegen will ich nicht großartig meckern, aber dieses Durcheinander mit den verschiedenen Sound-APIs ist doch recht unschön, vor allem weil es Programme gibt, die bis auf den Sound (weil ALSA statt OSS verwendet wird) auch unter anderen Unix-Systemen funktionieren würden.

 *Quote:*   

> Es kommt die Meldung /dev/(sound)/dsp busy

 

Bei mir gibt's gar kein dsp-Gerät. Sieht fast so aus, als wenn das Spiel trotz aoss noch OSS verwenden will.

Mir fallen da gerade zwei Möglichkeiten ein:

Gibt es das Verzeichnis /proc/asound bei dir? Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob aktuelle ALSA-Versionen das /proc-Interface überhaupt noch verwenden, allerdings hat das aoss-Skript eine Prüfung auf dieses Verzeichnis.

Manchmal werden proprietäre Anwendungen über ein Wrapper-Skript gestartet. Vielleicht hast du auch so eines, und dieses überschreibt die von aoss gesetzte LD_PRELOAD-Variable?

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt habe ich ein ähnliches Problem auf einem anderen Computer (Nettop):

Der Sound hängt sich beim Hochfahen komplett auf und es geht nix mehr - kein Sound über Alsa z. B. bei mplayer usw.

Das Killen von knotify4 behebt das Problem. Dazu kommt noch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-878335-highlight-.html - so langsam besteht der Rechner nur noch aus Workarounds und keine Lösung in Sicht. Sehr nervig das ganze. Ich will darauf nix ableiten, höchstens, dass sich meine Zufriedenheit mit KDE4 zusehends verschlechtert. Und es kommt noch dazu, dass ich jedesmal nach dem Booten gefragt werde, ob ich obsolete Sound Devices permanent "vergessen" möchte. Egal ob ja, oder nein, die Frage kommt wieder beim nächsten Mal.

Ich kam mit den ersten Versionen von KDE4 besser zurecht, bei mir häufen sich die Probleme in letzter Zeit. Ach ja und der Nepomuk lief bei mir auch in den alt-Versionen, später ging dann nix mehr bis ich ihn deaktiviert habe. Leider kann ich mit Gnome so gut wie gar nix anfangen sonst hätte ich mal einen Wechsel versucht. Ich habe langsam keine Bock mehr ..

P.S Sorry für meine emotionale Entgleisung, das hilft wohl nicht weiter   :Very Happy: 

----------

